# تجارب كيميائية متنوعة



## المهندس علي ماجد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شمعة لا تنطفئ

هل تعلم أنه توجد طريقة لصنع شمعة لا تنطفئ بنفخ لهبها ، والطريقة الوحيدة لإطفائها هي منع الأكسجين عنها !!! ولكي تقوم بهذه التجربة الرائعة عليك بإحضار قطعة قطنية أو كتانية وملح طعام وشمعة ، الآن اجعل القطعة القطنية أو الكتانية تتشبع بالملح ، ثم لف هذه القطعة المشبعة بشمعة عادية ثم أشعل شمعتك الرائعة وحاول إطفائها ؟!

كيف تشعل السكر من دون نار؟

من المعروف أن السكر لا يشتعل ولكن بعض الأشخاص الذين يقومون بالألعاب السحرية يشعلون السكر بل يشعلونه من دون نار ، وهذه العملية بسيطة للغاية عند الكيميائيين ، فالذي يقوم بهذه اللعبة السحرية يقوم بإحضار صحن نصفه يحتوي 25 جرام سكر ونصفه الآخر يحتوي 50 جرام بلورات كلورات البوتاسيوم ، ويخدع المتفرجين بأن يثبت لهم أن الصحن يحتوي سكر وذلك بأن يقدم لهم نصف الصحن الأول ليتذوقوه ، وبعد ذلك يحرك عصاه المبللة مسبقاً بحمض الكبريتيك المركز ويقربها من بلورات كلورات البوتاسيوم ، فيشتعل السكر من دون نار!
ملاحظة مهمة : هذه التجربة خطرة بعض الشيء ، فلكي تقوم بها عليك بالذهاب إلى ساحة كبيرة ولا تقوم بتجربتها داخل المختبر.


الكلمة النارية

هل تعلم أنك تستطيع كتابة كلمة على لوح من الورق الأبيض غير المصقول بمحلول مركز من نترات البوتاسيوم ؟ ولكن ما فائدة هذه الكلمة ؟ إنَّ الكلمة التي تكتبها بهذه الطريقة تكون غير مرئية ، ولكن إذا جعلت سلك مسخن للاحمرار يلمس أول حرف من هذه الكلمة فإنَّ النار سوف تشتعل لتشكل كلمة من نار!


صحيفة لا تحترق بالنار

كلنا يعرف أن الصحيفة مصنوعة من الورق ، وأن الورق يحترق إذا أضرمت النار فيه ، ولكن طريقتنا الكيميائية هذه تجعل الصحيفة لا تحترق ! إننا نحتاج فقط لمحلول الشبة للقيام بهذه التجربة المسلية ، في البداية قم بإحضار محلول الشبة المشبع ، ثم اغمس الصحيفة في هذا المحلول عدة مرات ، ثم قم بتجفيفها وتنشيفها إلى أن تعود إلى حالتها العادية ، الآن حصلنا على صحيفتنا العجيبة ، إذا كنت تشك في مفعول هذه التجربة فعليك بتجربتها والتأكد من النتيجة!


بركان قرب بيتك

هل تريد عمل بركان صناعي قرب بيتك ، إذاً عليك أولاً أن تحفر حفرة في تربة جافة بعمق 25 سم ، ثم اصنع مزيجاً من مسحوق الكبريت وبرادة الحديد الناعمة والماء العادي حتى يصبح شكل المزيج كالمعجون ، ثم قم بدفن هذا المزيج في الصباح الباكر في الحفرة التي حفرناها قبل قليل – ولكن هذه التجربة تحتاج طقس حار – ثم بعد عشر ساعات تقريباً سوف ترى أن الأرض سوف تنشق محدثة فوهة بركانية تخرج منها النار والدخان الأصفر المائل إلى السواد وكأنه بركان حقيقي مصغر جداً !


وقاية المواد ضد الحريق

هذه التجربة مهمة للغاية لحماية المواد من الحريق ، فإذا اشتعل الحريق وأنت قمت بعمل هذه التجربة مسبقاً فإن الحريق لن يؤثر في المواد المدهونة بالمحلول الذي سوف نقوم بعمله ، يسمى هذا المحلول بــ تنغستات الصوديوم ، ويكفي أن تدهن المواد التي تريد حمايتها من الحريق بهذا المحلول !


بيضة تطير من دون أجنحة

هذه التجربة رغم بساطتها إلاَّ أنَّها ممتعة ، نحن نحتاج لهذه التجربة إلى ماء مقطر وبيضة فقط ، الآن عليك إحضار البيضة وعمل ثقب صغير جداً بها ، ثم فرغ البيضة من محتوياتها عن طريق هذا الثقب ، ثم أملأ البيضة بالماء المقطر عن طريق هذا الثقب ، والآن عليك بسد هذا الثقب وتلوينه بلون يشبه لون البيضة وذلك لإخفاء الثقب عن الآخرين ، الآن عرض البيضة لأشعة الشمس الساطعة ، وما هي إلاَّ لحظات حتى ترتفع البيضة في الجو وتطير !


تنظيف الحديد من الصدأ

إنَّ صدأ الحديد مزعج ، وعملية إزالته مهمة للغاية ، وهنا وضعنا طريقة بسيطة لإزالة هذا الصدأ ، أولاً أحضر حمض الكبريتيك المخفف بالماء بنسبة 10 : 1 - أي كل جزء من حمض الكبريتيك يقابله عشرة أجزاء من الماء – ثم البس قفازات واقية على يديك ، والآن امسح السطح الصدئ من الحديد بحمض الكبريتيك المخفف عدة مرات ، وسوف ترى أن الصدأ قد اختفى !​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر على التجارب المسليه والرائعه
تحياتي..


----------



## CHE Amjad (30 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الاحترام ة التقدير لك


----------



## المهنس عفريت (31 أكتوبر 2008)

تجارب مر حلوة في غيرها


----------



## ع ـبدالله (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ـالله يع ـطيكـ الع ـافيييه


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو المزيد من التجارب ومشكورا على التجارب


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير
مشكور


----------



## الرئيس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## راكين (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكلها تجارب حلوة و ممتعة 
رح احاول عمل الاشياء اللي ممكن عملها , رح اعطي النتائج


----------



## حسام ح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## الحدراوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكور يالغالي


----------



## CRITICALPOINT (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....

لفت انتباهي أخي العزيز.....تجربة البركان...انها بمثابة اشعال النار في الجليد....لا يحق لنا ان نجريها ...حتى اننا لا نستطيع اشعال عود كبريت بالقرب من حقول النفط وعلى مقربة من الامن الاسرائيلي....
مشكور كثير......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على هذا المجهود المبارك ..........


----------



## مهندس النهضة (27 يناير 2009)

رائع هههههههههههههههههههه
بس حلوةحكاية البركان


----------

